# aws



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there anybody have an idea if companies give aws if a person resigns by dec 1.

Many many thanks!


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

I'm afraid no one can give you an exact answer except your own HR dept. Some companies may stipulate that you just have to still be an employee at a certain cutoff date, other companies may stipulate that you must not have tendered any resignation prior to payment, yet other companies may not pay necessarily pay AWS to all of their staff at all... so it all depends on your own contract and company policy.


----------



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

as per MOM law, AWS is a previlege - so if you scoot before end of December, unless it states otherwise, forget it ..


----------

